# Family Portrait in gum Dichromate



## windrivermaiden (Jan 9, 2009)

This is actually a composite of several photos from this shoot by my better half. I think it still needs a little more cyan tones over all to make up for the yellow cast of the dichromate combined with the warm lighting inside the church. I am going to reprint this later in monochrome.​ 



 
Jardine Family 20th Anniversary​


----------



## AlexColeman (Feb 22, 2009)

That's great.


----------



## terri (Mar 3, 2009)

Somehow I missed this one! Did you ever add more cyan to it, Crystal?   I agree it has some broad yellow tones - but I actually like it on this! It doesn't bother me at all.

This is a very well done composite, too. I bet your clients were thrilled to get this! 

Another impressive print job - well done! :thumbup:


----------



## windrivermaiden (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes I did add more cyan. And I liked the change.
I have yet to deliver it. With that many kids, the mom doesn't have much time to make a coffee date. She has no idea it is coming. I can't wait to suprise her.


----------

